# Biggest Bass in 30 Years – Week of 10/5/2009



## Canoeman

Wow, when are you going to get one of those multicolored logo shirts and your own TV show.


----------



## LoneRanger

Thats a NICE bass in anyones book! have to remember the tip about heavy weight and high casts to punch through the weedy stuff!


L.R.


----------



## deerfly

wtg Jeff, those big bass are cool, doesn't matter how many you've caught or not. Bass over 6lbs just have that cool factor, kinda like big snook, you just admire them every time no matter how many you've ever caught.  

If you want to make it big on the circuit tho, you need to work on your Jimmie Houston bass smooch. Yer way to sterile in these shots.


----------



## mark_gardner

nice bass fo sho [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] its as much a thrill catching one of those as it is a 30 + lb redfish, i've done it before i should know [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] . hoping now to have the f & f in the water this week


----------



## Captain_Shane

A tight line is a tight line no matter what on the other end. Nice job!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nice week fishing. Great looking big bass too.


----------



## mark_gardner

oh btw, glad your feeling better [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=dancing3.gif]


----------



## Big_Fish

Very nice wtg!


----------



## FSUfisher

Congratulations! And to think it came out of that mess in the background. I will look at those matted up ponds differently from now on.
 [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r

> Wow, when are you going to get one of those multicolored logo shirts and your own TV show.


As soon as I teach myself to sew, cause no sponser's gonna give me one, that's for sure! ;D I figure I also might need to develop a personality, a sense of humor and learn how to fish, amongst other things... :-[ 



> Thats a NICE bass in anyones book! have to remember the tip about heavy weight and high casts to punch through the weedy stuff!


Thanks L.R.! 



> wtg Jeff, those big bass are cool, doesn't matter how many you've caught or not. Bass over 6lbs just have that cool factor, kinda like big snook, you just admire them every time no matter how many you've ever caught.


I certainly believe that, Eric! I'm already anxious for the next one. 



> If you want to make it big on the circuit tho, you need to work on your Jimmie Houston bass smooch. Yer way to sterile in these shots.


Sterile? I'll have you know I get crazy whenever the camera's out...just look at these shots!  ;D









































Oh, and don't mention the whole sterile thing to the wife...she thinks she's just not trying hard enough. 



> nice bass fo sho [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] its as much a thrill catching one of those as it is a 30 + lb redfish, i've done it before i should know [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] .





> oh btw, glad your feeling better


Thanks and thanks again!  Catching bass tends to take a lot less coin and time as well. 



> A tight line is a tight line no matter what on the other end. Nice job!


Thanks Shane. 



> Nice week fishing. Great looking big bass too.


Let me know when you want to give it a try, since you and Bob are the only ones I've shown that spot to. :-X



> Very nice wtg!


Just trying to keep up with some of those lunkers you catch. 



> Congratulations! And to think it came out of that mess in the background. I will look at those matted up ponds differently from now on.
> [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] T


Thanks!  If I didn't know there were huge fish in there, I'd probably have skipped it too. Just goes to show, there's something to learn every time you make a cast.


----------



## Un-shore

Thats some funny stuff there! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

lol, yeah its been too long. This week is has already gotten full. Lets try for next week. I think I will be in Lake Mary anyways for work too.


----------



## HaMm3r

Ok, I just gotta share this, while I'm still shaking from the experience...

I went back to this place today at lunch, and after about 25 or 30 minutes with only one bite, I was about to pack it up when I felt a big thump on the line. Not those little tugs the smaller bass make, but a big solid hit and steady pull. My drag totally started screaming out...the 7.5 pounder I caught in this report was nothing comapred to this! It was like having an overslot red on the hook. When it came to the surface, I couldn't believe how much water it was pushing.  It was massive...I'm telling you, that would have been the 10 pounder I've been after! The thing didn't jump, it didn't need to, it just fought me parallel to the shore until my 20lb fluorocarbon leader snapped. :'(

I am so bummed, but I'm excited too, cause now I know for sure that it's in there.


----------



## deerfly

Jeff, I know you're excited and all, but are you sure it wasn't just a German submarine? I mean snapping 20lb fluorocarbon and all... :-?


----------



## mark_gardner

> Jeff, I know you're excited and all, but are you sure it wasn't just a German submarine? I mean snapping 20lb fluorocarbon and all... :-?


or maybe it was a stinking old catfish or even a gar or even worse a ugly old mudfish  ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

You know what they say. No pictures no proof. It was probably a brim stuck on a stick. You know thos sticks can fight pretty good. ;D


----------



## Green_Hornet

Looks like it may be time for wire leader!
Go back and get em!
Yer slaying them out there!


----------



## HaMm3r

Thanks Green Hornet! And to the rest of y'all... [smiley=finger.gif] 

Actually, I went to retie that leader this morning and was real surprised when it snapped again, just from tightening up the knot. Seemed like the bottom 10" or so was brittle, even though it had no visible damage. Swapped out the whole thing and caught a few...will post pictures in a bit.


----------



## mark_gardner

so i gotta ask...... why are you using leader for bass? :-?


----------

